# Pellets on Fire!



## colleen (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh…the hopper with the pellets on my Louisiana CS450 smoker caught on fire!  I ended up taking my brisket off and putting it in the oven.. I have had the smoker/grill for about 4 years and never had this happen before.  What happened??  What do I do now?  :(


----------



## goliath (Apr 19, 2014)

THAT SUCKS...
I JUST BOUGHT ONE !!!!!!!!


----------



## aahhyes68 (Apr 19, 2014)

That doesn't sound good. I would clean it up and start over. I don't know much about the CS smokers but my Green Mountain Jim Bowie has

a fan that blows into the hopper so flames cannot back up through the auger... Same setup perhaps ??


----------



## colleen (Apr 19, 2014)

I am SO BUMMED  I have the brisket in the oven now (after putting out a fire and burning my arm!)  Oh boy.  I will contact tech support on Monday but in the mean time I am trying to figure out how to make burnt ends without the grill.  I think I will just put the point in the slow cooker with some BBQ sauce.


----------



## colleen (Apr 19, 2014)

I am afraid to start over until I figure out the problem.  I bet I need a new fan.   Either way I can make this brisket turn out.  I will not let this ruin my dinner!


----------



## deuce (Apr 19, 2014)

Colleen said:


> I am afraid to start over until I figure out the problem. I bet I need a new fan. Either way I can make this brisket turn out. I will not let this ruin my dinner!


That sucks about your grill, but I agree check with customer service and get it figured out before trying it again. Glad your not giving up on that brisket!! Hope it all turns our great!


----------



## colleen (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you deuce!  I never give up!  I am just glad I had the 4 hours of smoke before the pellets caught on fire.  The meat smells really good and is doing fine in the oven.  I will put the point I. The crock pot for "burnt" ends.  After everyone eats I will tell the story!  :). I did get a Nasty burn on my arm during the fire chaos but I will just consider that a trophy!


----------



## colleen (Apr 22, 2014)

UPDATE…the grill is fine the operator (me!) was placing the burn pot and the grate incorrectly!  Oh my gosh,  I can not believe that I did not have obvious problems before now!  I now have the burn pot properly placed, cemented in with furnace cement. (the newer versions come with the burn pot secured already)  Oh and I also had the grate in wrong!  oh my goodness…oops! :)  I should not have to worry about fire in the hopper again!!!


----------

